# Remote AC compressor



## fangler (Jan 8, 2010)

I see where Jegs has a "remote AC compressor" (read electric) 
http://www.jegs.com/p/JEGS-Performa...l&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20150401email

For those that wish to compare. It looks like others I have sourced out of China with one new thing - that controller. Anyone recognize this? Is that a brushless motor controller? Clever way to over come startup surge and avoid capacitors on a standard DC motor. Have there been developments in the air conditioning for electric car area? Are there better options than converting a dorm room refrigerator now? Anyone care to share?


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

This seems like a better option: http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=Benling


----------

